# Wot ?? No Goosefair thread ?



## Maidmarian (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone going ?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

Maidmarian said:


> Anyone going ?


No, nobody.  For fear to catching the plague.


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 5, 2011)

The gun plague ?


----------



## Supine (Oct 6, 2011)

Might go on Saturday. Although I might not bother


----------



## JHE (Oct 9, 2011)

For the first time in five years, Goose Fair has passed off without anyone using the side of my home as a urinal.  I'm delighted!


----------

